# Levi's Gran Fondo



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Signed up and looking forward to it. First time. If you've done it or will ride, let's start a discussion. I hear some good things.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m planning on it. It’s a terrific ride. The scene is massive with 1000s of riders about half of whom are serious. Roads are virtually closed and all intersections controlled so you won’t have to stop unless you want to (or get unlucky). King Ridge! Meyers Grade! Great rest stops with everything you could need including mechanical help. Paella at the end. Worth the money. 

My only trouble is usually finding and then sticking with a good group. Every time I’ve done it I end up riding in the wind a lot the last half of the ride. That’s probably because I’m more of a mountain biker and always inclined to drop a slower-moving group. I’m not fast or anything. Generally going as hard as I can and completing this in 7.5 hours including breaks is at the limit of my capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

back from the fondo. tons of fun. weather was great. the first 30 miles were a bit underwhelming but then it got better and better with the topper those views of the pacific ocean. we don't have weather and sunshine like this in new york, especially at this time of year. so glad I made it out. only negatives were the quality of the some of the roads and the numerous cattle guards along the race course. organizers did a fantastic job supporting the riders too.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Yep. It was a perfect day. Glad you enjoyed it. 

As for the road conditions, welcome to California! The roads on this route have actually improved over the last few years, especially King Ridge which was in great shape. Coleman Valley Rd had some sketchy potholes on the descent, but that is as per usual. 

I don’t understand why cattle guards bother anybody, but maybe that’s because I’m a mountain biker. Just hit them smoothly at a right angle and you’re fine. I heard someone flat and kill a rear wheel on one of them but he apparently tried to hop the crack in front of it (inexperience?). There are lots of cows and ranches here, and cattle guards go with that on the best back roads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

